# Llangunnor Lead Mine, South Wales - May 2012



## Landsker (May 24, 2012)

A quick unscheduled visit to a mine I had heard about a while back, although this is just one working, there are loads more that lie undiscovered in the surrounding hills. a return visit is definitely needed!

*History*

Not far from Llandeilo lie the disused Llangunnor lead mines. The rich lodes of the hill were claimed to have been discovered in the 18th century, but there is evidence of earlier workings; including the discovery of boreholes filled with lime (that may predate the use of gunpowder in the district). In 1852 Thomas Field formed the Vale of Towy Silver-Lead Mining Company, which sank four shafts - Bonvilles', Clays', Fields', and Nant, of which Clays' was the deepest (124 fathoms) though all have been filled in by today. In 1853-4, old workings south of Nant farm were re-explored under the name South Towy. Little of value was discovered, but in 1861, due to failure of the main lode, the Vale of Towy took a lease on part of the property and dug an unsuccessful adit beneath 'an ancient mine' (pre-dating the 19th century workings) known as Pwll y Plwm ('the Pit of Lead').

Further east, the North Towy and Cystanog United Lead Mines Company began work on Allt Cystanog Hill. Two adits and two shafts were dug in 1853, in a line south from the road. The finding of good ore led the Company to sink a shaft on the north side of the road. By 1856 this shaft had reached a depth of 28 fathoms, with levels extending beneath the river, but disappointing results ended in the auction and eventual sale of the mine to Thomas Field. Field restarted the mine in 1859, but what little work was carried out ceased the following year.


1 Main drive





2 Little flooded winze





3 Section of Deads





4 Junction





5 Wall was very flat here





6 Looking back to entrance showing higher workings






Lots of little crawlable passages that I never ventured into due to my attire!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2012)

Superb photos of the workings!Have you read a publication entitled "The Northern Pennine Orefield" published in the 1940's (WW2) HMG its a survey of spoil heaps and back fill at mines on site to see if it was worth recovering,its good with all the grid refs to mines that aren,t on the OS maps! keep you busy for years.


----------



## Landsker (May 24, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Superb photos of the workings!Have you read a publication entitled "The Northern Pennine Orefield" published in the 1940's (WW2) HMG its a survey of spoil heaps and back fill at mines on site to see if it was worth recovering,its good with all the grid refs to mines that aren,t on the OS maps! keep you busy for years.



Ta very much, I havent read it, might have to have a look for that!


----------



## Winch It In (May 24, 2012)

Fabulous set of pic's once again walsh.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2012)

walsh said:


> Ta very much, I havent read it, might have to have a look for that!



There is one on Ebay! surprise,surprise, its not mine!!


----------

